# Frage zu: ISPConfig mit SpamAssassin, ClamAV & Amavis



## Feanwulf (6. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe im englischem Forum gelesen, daß Amavis mit SpamAssassin ohne weiteres läuft, aber ISPConfig dann keine EInstellungen mehr für SPAM durchführen kann.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie das Zusammenspiel zwischen ISPConfig, SpamAssassin & ClamAV ist und warum ich auf Amavis bei einem ISPConfig System verzichten kann!

Oder ist Amavis eigentlch die bessere Lösung in der obigen Kombination und ich sollte auf die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten verzichten?


----------



## Till (6. März 2008)

ISPConfig bindet Spamassassin und clamav über procmail ein. Es bietet also im Großen und Ganzen die gleiche Funktionalität wie amavis.


----------



## olli (24. Apr. 2008)

hallo,
ist clamav denn stardartmäßig mit an bord, wenn man sich das ISPconfig -paket installiert? 

konnte clamav nicht auf dem system finden, nachdem ich ISPconfig frisch aufgesetzt hatte.

nun habe ich clamav über yast nachgeschoben und hoffe damit ISPconfig nicht nachträglich zu beeinträchtigen... 

wie kann ich ggf. prüfen, ob clamav jetzt noch richtig in ISPconfig eingebunden ist?

danke & viele grüße


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2008)

Clamav ist immer Bestandteil von ISPConfig und wird automatisch eingebunden. Der Clamav von SuSE den Du nachinstalliert hast, wird nicht verwendet und kann wieder deinstalliert werden.


----------



## olli (24. Apr. 2008)

aha, danke für die aufschlussreichen informationen.

das komische ist nur, das z.b. chkconfig oder rcclamd status keinen laufenden clamAV ausgegeben hat.

ist es möglich, dass bei der installation von clamAV über ISPconfig irgendwas schief gegangen ist und das setup von ISPconfig trotzdem weiter durchgelaufen ist?

kannst du mir einen tipp geben, wie ich die clamAV installation von ISPconfig verifizieren kann?

dank' dir.

gruß


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2008)

Zitat von olli:


> das komische ist nur, das z.b. chkconfig oder rcclamd status keinen laufenden clamAV ausgegeben hat.


Damit kannst Du das auch nicht prüfen, da ClamAV mittels clamassassin script über procmail eingebunden ist.



> ist es möglich, dass bei der installation von clamAV über ISPconfig irgendwas schief gegangen ist und das setup von ISPconfig trotzdem weiter durchgelaufen ist?


Nein.



> kannst du mir einen tipp geben, wie ich die clamAV installation von ISPconfig verifizieren kann?


Verwende den eicar Test um den Scanner zu testen:

http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm


----------



## olli (24. Apr. 2008)

danke nochmal 

gruß


----------



## Feanwulf (29. Apr. 2008)

Ein paar Fragen:

a) Spamassassin und Clam-AV werden ja von ISPConfig mitkompiliert. Ist es demnach richtig, daß ich garkein Clam AV oder Spam-Assassin über apt-get auf meinem Debian System installieren sollte?

b) Ich kann mich wage daran erinnern, daß in der Mailusereinstellung die Einstellungen für SPAM geregelt werden konnten. Allerdings finde ich diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr. Ich wollte gerade von 5.0 SPAM Punkte auf 4.9 langsam runter schrauben 

c) Mit welchem SPAM Score lässt es sich gut leben?


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2008)

a) ja. Außer Du hast ISPConfig so konfiguriert, dass es den ClamAV von Debian nimmt.

b) Das geht auf der Spamfilter & Antivirus Reiterkarte der User Einstellungen.

c) Ich denke 4 ist ganz ok.


----------



## Feanwulf (30. Apr. 2008)

Was mach ich falsch - wenn ich die Reiterkarte  "Spamfilter & Antivirus" nicht angezeigt bekomme?


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2008)

Schau mal bitte unter Administration > Server > Einstellungen auf der Mail Reiterkarte nach, ob Du "Spamfilter" dort aktiviert hast.


----------



## Feanwulf (30. Apr. 2008)

Keine Ahnung wie der Haken da rausgekommen ist - aber das wars!

danke funktioniert


----------

